# [A]Realm Norgannon:Outcast sucht für WOTLK



## Evereve (1. September 2008)

Die Gilde Outcast sucht noch motivierte Member für Raids im T6 Content sowie dem Raidgeschehen mit WOTLK. 

Outcast ist eine PVE Gilde auf demServer Norgannon. Viele Member der Gilde spielen bereits seit Jahren zusammen.
Aktuell laufen Raids in Hyjal und dem schwarzen Tempel. 
Mit dem Addon werden die 10er und die 25er (Hauptaugenmerk) angegangen. 


Wir bieten euch: 
> eine erfahrene Raid- und Gildenleitung 
> drei Raidtage in 25ern sowie Karazhan und ZA runs 
> ein faires DKP System mit Raidplaner 
> ein angenehmes Gildenklima 
> Integrationshilfe durch Unterstützung eines Patens 
> Homepage sowie TS 
> eine Twinkgilde für eure Nachwuchschars 

wir erwarten von euch: 
> einen pve geskillten und equippten (Main!)Char, gesockelt und verzaubert 
> konzentriertes und motiviertes Spielen im Raid, auch nach wipes 
> die Bereitschaft zu potten und dafür entsprechend zu farmen 
> Kritikfähigkeit 
> ein erwachsenes und freundliches Auftreten in- und außerhalb der Gilde 
> Mindestalter 18, wobei in Einzelfällen Ausnahmen gemacht werden 
> TS mit funkionierendem Mikro sowie raidübliche Addons 
> Aktivität im Gildenforum um stets informiert zu bleiben 
> Zeit an unseren Raidtagen 

Unsere Raidzeiten: 
> Mittwoch 19-23 Uhr 
> Sonntag 18-23 Uhr 
> Montag 19-23 Uhr 

Weiter solltet ihr euch mit eurer Klasse ernsthaft identifizieren und auch mit der Skillungsgattung mit der ihr euch bewerbt, nach dem Addon weiter spielen. Sprich Tank, Heiler etc. 

Derzeit haben bei einer überzeugenden Bewerbung noch fast alle Klassen eine Chance. 

Bei Interesse bewerbt euch auf unserer HP unter http://www.outcast2008.de/main/index.php?action=forum 
Für Fragen stehen Evoken und ich (Vatura) gerne zur Verfügung. 

Liebe Grüße 
Vatura - Outcast


----------



## Evereve (3. September 2008)

/push


----------



## Evereve (5. September 2008)

und Update der Klassen


----------



## Evereve (10. September 2008)

/up


----------



## Evereve (20. September 2008)

und hoch damit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evereve (21. September 2008)

Update, SSC 5/6 und  im BT hat sich Naj´entus ergeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evereve (23. September 2008)

Push


----------



## Evereve (2. Oktober 2008)

und hoch damit :-)


----------



## Evereve (5. Oktober 2008)

und hoch damit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evereve (10. Oktober 2008)

hoch damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evereve (14. Oktober 2008)

push


----------



## Evereve (25. Oktober 2008)

Und hoch damit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evereve (2. November 2008)

Hoch damit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

